# How to Fix Faulty RAM???



## StreetMagic101

Hey guys, whats up? I was wondering if any of you knew how to fix fairly new RAM that went bad and started crashing my computer. Is there any way to fix it or use it without buying a whole new RAM stick??

BTW, my RAM is ULTRA brand- ULT31664 1024MB PC3200 400Mhz DDR.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Doby

There is no way to fix faulty ram you have to rma it, Check the manufacture most good brands have a life time warranty.

Are you sure the rams faulty?


----------



## dai

check it is seated properly don't rely on the clips clicking over to indicate it is seated
that's not always the case


----------



## StreetMagic101

Yea, I'm sure, I had 2 1gig sticks, same brand and model, and kept replacing each to different slots and together n seperately and found out the 1 stick is bad definitely. Yea, mine has a lifetime warranty, n I tried the RMA, but they need a receipt, n I bought this new from ebay. The guy doesn't have a receipt supposedly.


----------



## Kalim

If its new, then try *not* seating it fully inside, but just enough to make sufficient contact. Many boards return errors or completely do not accept RAM that has longer fingers than conventional at the end (golden ones).

A good check for this is, if you place the RAM inside, the "bad" stick, but leave it sticking out 1-2mm or so. If Memtest86 then runs OK but otherwise doesn't, then you have the problem figured right there. :wink:


----------



## NajuBhai

StreetMagic101 said:


> Yea, I'm sure, I had 2 1gig sticks, same brand and model, and kept replacing each to different slots and together n seperately and found out the 1 stick is bad definitely. Yea, mine has a lifetime warranty, n I tried the RMA, but they need a receipt, n I bought this new from ebay. The guy doesn't have a receipt supposedly.


Next time never buy from eBay they always sell faulty goods.Amazon is a lot better.


----------

